# 30 days of black and white



## paigew (Sep 27, 2013)

My very first photography project  (30 continuous days of b/w).  Here are some of my favorites from this month.


see my entire 30 days here





6 | 30 ~ 17 | 365 by paige_w, on Flickr





11|30 ~ 22|365 [treasure hunting] by paige_w, on Flickr





15|30 ~ 26|365 [raining] by paige_w, on Flickr





day 17|30 ~ day 29|365 [Lillian] by paige_w, on Flickr





Day 33 Noah proudly shows me this dead roach he fished out from under the couch...with his drumstick :/ #momsofboys by paige_w, on Flickr





day 38: daddy + daughter (25/30 days of b/w) by paige_w, on Flickr





day 41|365: Mama + Noah explore downtown while Lillie is at school. (day 28 b/w) by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice set Paige. I really like # 2 and 6, with 6 being my favorite and making me think about my little one (well she's 9 now).


----------



## paigew (Sep 27, 2013)

Why thank you Ron


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 28, 2013)

Better than nice.
On an individual basis there might be tiny complaints/comments but for me they would amount to nothing against the overall loveliness.
I like the last one the least but only by a tiny margin and I couldn't even begin to pick which one I like the most.

Lew


----------



## paigew (Sep 28, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Better than nice.
> On an individual basis there might be tiny complaints/comments but for me they would amount to nothing against the overall loveliness.
> I like the last one the least but only by a tiny margin and I couldn't even begin to pick which one I like the most.
> 
> Lew



Thank you Lew! That is quite the compliment


----------



## play18now (Sep 28, 2013)

3 is definitely my favorite.  I really like being able to see the reflection of the boys face in the glass.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2013)

Three cheers for black and white!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 28, 2013)

2 + 3 are my favs. Tho the whole collection is good IMO .

Keep it up


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 28, 2013)

When I find myself really liking photos that have characteristics I don't normally like, it's kind of cool because it kicks me in the pants and keeps me on my toes creatively.  I think these are really great.


----------



## paigew (Sep 28, 2013)

GDHLEWIS said:


> 2 + 3 are my favs. Tho the whole collection is good IMO .
> 
> Keep it up





cynicaster said:


> When I find myself really liking photos that have characteristics I don't normally like, it's kind of cool because it kicks me in the pants and keeps me on my toes creatively.  I think these are really great.



Thank you :heart::heart:


----------



## Jad (Sep 30, 2013)

These are all nice images. I like #4 the best because of the direct look the little girls gives the camera. I would add just a little more overall contrast to this image.


----------



## monty.craig (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the feel that #1 brings with it. It looks like a lot of the older portraits from the early days of photography. My pick of the bunch has to be #6! I love the feelings and emotion on her daddy's face, and the feeling of serenity that is on her face. His arm placement seems to give her a sense of security.


----------



## Rclarke (Oct 3, 2013)

You have captured some really great shots there. Well done.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 3, 2013)

I am impressed   2 & 3 are wonderful. And No 6 is touching in more than one sense :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Oct 3, 2013)

Next time get some b+w film and it properly

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paigew (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you for such sweet words


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2013)

paigew said:


> Thank you for such sweet words



Would you like to me to send you some film, by the way nice shots

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paigew (Oct 4, 2013)

gsgary said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for such sweet words
> ...



Well aren't you so awesome! Actually thank you. You just kicked me in the butt. I'm going to buy some b/w film tomorrow! Any suggestions? Last time I got ilford....


----------



## annamaria (Oct 5, 2013)

Great photos!  Especially love the father daughter pic.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2013)

paigew said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...



I use HP5, Agfa APX, and just got 100 feet of Orwo un54

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

